# Vandam Vs Sagal



## ace (Oct 24, 2002)

Who do U think Would Win???


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 24, 2002)

Rob VanDam


----------



## Nyoongar (Oct 24, 2002)

Van Damm would grab Seagals ponytail, try and kick him in the head, pull his groin muscle while attempting this, then Seagal finishes him off by ripping a hole in his throat.


----------



## ace (Oct 24, 2002)

Jeanclaude Vandan Vs Steven Seagal\\\\
Rob VandamLoL


----------



## Zujitsuka (Oct 24, 2002)

Seagal.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *Who do U think Would Win??? *





Are they both still around?  
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 26, 2002)

Seagal.
We know from wence his credentials came and where he taught. If he could not defend himslef he never would have been able to open that first school
Van Damn on the other hand seems good at doing pretty boy showy things and beating on his wife but has anyone ever really been able to document his credentials  Has anyone ever seen in in action (not on the screen)
Shadow:asian:


----------



## sammy3170 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *Seagal.
> We know from wence his credentials came and where he taught. If he could not defend himslef he never would have been able to open that first school
> ...



Seagal is a seventh dan ranked with the Aiki Kai honbu dojo. He had to deal with many challenges when he opened his first dojo in one of the rougher areas of Japan.

Van Damme was allegedly a world champion kickboxer (in some obscure organisation).  I've read that Dennis Alexio (the Joe Bugner of Kickboxing) said that Van Damme is not much of a fighter.  I've also read that former WKA world lightweight kickboxing champion Dida Diafat thinks Van Damme has some of the best kicks and leg techniques he has seen.   

Who knows who would win?  I know Shihan Seagal would never even entertain such BS.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## meni (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sammy3170 _
> 
> *Seagal is a seventh dan ranked with the Aiki Kai honbu dojo. He had to deal with many challenges when he opened his first dojo in one of the rougher areas of Japan.
> 
> ...



do yo sorce for this?
as far as i know van-bam was dancer !


----------



## ace (Oct 28, 2002)

Segal Did get in a scuffel With
Gene Lebell  on a Back Stage Movie Set
Lebell gave him a bed time story.

so to say he would not get evoved i don't know

this was just a thought.
I was currious.


----------



## Eraser (Oct 28, 2002)

Being a HUGE Seagal fan myself...
I know who I would pick.. 

BUt as Sammy said it earlier above.. he wouldn't do that kinda *****!!!


----------



## sammy3170 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meni _
> 
> *do yo sorce for this?
> as far as i know van-bam was dancer ! *




Yes he did dance but he also did Shotokan and kickboxing though was never world ranked or anything.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 29, 2002)

I have to throw in my vote too:
Seagal

7sm


----------



## Seig (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sammy3170 _
> 
> * I know Shihan Seagal would never even entertain such BS.
> 
> ...


But he did.  On the Arsenio Hall show he made the offer to Von Dammit to meet anywhere anytime......


----------



## sammy3170 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *But he did.  On the Arsenio Hall show he made the offer to Von Dammit to meet anywhere anytime...... *




Well there you go. Even the best can get sucked in to that sort of ****.  Maybe he was just calling Van Poonces bluff


Cheers
Sammy


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Oct 30, 2002)

I know one thing, Van Damme would kick Katey Sagal's *** anytime, anywhere  :lol:


----------



## Posiview (Oct 31, 2002)

Academic debate really:soapbox: 


However, Segal would mash Van Damne quite easily.

ps.  decent forum but  somewhat lacking on Budoseek :2xbird: :2xbird: 

Andy


----------



## thesensei (Nov 9, 2002)

without a doubt...I don't enjoy watching Van Damme too much...to me he's way to showy.

jb


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Segal Did get in a scuffel With
> Gene Lebell  on a Back Stage Movie Set
> Lebell gave him a bed time story.
> ...


 That story is true.  On the filming of Marked for death.   Gene LeBell is a stuntman and Seagal challenged anyone on the set.  I think the bet was 500.00 and  Lebell got him in a choke hold and seagal wet his pants.   Lebell always a crazy dude  will tell you this with much more zeal!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2003)

Seagal is a much better martial artist.  Van Damme is a washed up coke-head.  He is a good kicker but thats about it.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2003)

Ever notice how each Van damme movie they have to justify his stupid accent?


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 15, 2003)

Some time after the movie "Bloodsport" came out and Van Damme was claiming that he was ranked in the kick boxing field or whatever, some checking was done...under the name Van Damme and his real name...

He was never registered with the European Kickboxing Assn. and was never known to have entered a competition.  Basically, nobody had ever heard of him.

Bill Wallace, Donny Williams, and one other U.S. champion tried to "have a word" with him about his claims to fame, but his bodyguards wouldn't allow it.

Seagal, on the other hand, really IS ranked highly in Aikido and is one tough s.o.b.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 17, 2003)

seagal would beat the cocaine out of van damme....


----------



## Infight (Mar 23, 2003)

Well terrible fight to see, but if i hate to bet in one of them, ill pick up to save my money to see anything else!
             Kidding, between these terrible fighters, i rather choose Segal, cause hes at least a real fighter!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *seagal would beat the cocaine out of van damme.... *



Yeah! You're right about that. :rofl: 

Seagal trained in Japan and was a true Aikido practitioner before he got the movie star bug and became a *"B"* type actor.

Anyway, regarding Jean Claude, you see what happens when you get too involved into yourself, and into the Hollywood celebrity scene... :shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 24, 2003)

I thought Mr. Lebell kicked the stuffing outta Seagal on the set of Fire Down Below...the one in Alaska about the oil rig??


----------



## tarabos (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I thought Mr. Lebell kicked the stuffing outta Seagal on the set of Fire Down Below...the one in Alaska about the oil rig?? *



lol...he sure did...

but what does that have to do with him fighting van damme? :idunno:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey *tarabos*, I like that cool Seagal avitar of yours...


----------



## tarabos (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Hey tarabos, I like that cool Seagal avitar of yours...
> 
> *



you like? 

here's my inspiration for it....the Steven Seagal show....

http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/bin/landing/mature.jsp?id=seagal3_final_conflict

it was brought to my attention by jazkiljok on this board. funny shtuff....


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *you like?
> 
> here's my inspiration for it....the Steven Seagal show....
> ...



Those Seagal cartoons are too friggin' funny... :rofl: :rofl: 

:lol:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 7, 2003)

Those Segal videos are tooo funny.

I cant stop laughing  

hahahahahahahahahahhaha

I wonder if Segal has seen them yet and what he thinks..


Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

iam a big seagal fan but hes a fat bastard now JCVD all the way

tom arnold said something about seagal in a late night talk show all bad i think


----------



## arnisador (Aug 5, 2003)

Did anyone see Steven Seagal's "The Foreigner" that just aired on USA?

I skipped it--he doesn't do enough good martial arts action for me any more.


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 8, 2003)

omg those flix were too funny...LOL


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 22, 2003)

NORRIS WOULD KICK BOTH THERE BUTTS AT THE SAME TIME 

LOL I just like Norris Better then both


----------

